
Double Tap to Wake on smartphones: A story of Wizards and elves (and muggles) - thewisenerd
https://www.quora.com/How-does-double-tapping-your-smartphone-to-wake-up-work-Will-it-consume-more-battery/answer/Vineeth-Raj-1?share=1
======
thewisenerd
An attempt to explain to the layman, how the Double Tap to Wake feature works
in smartphones.

